
Trader Joe Has a Brother. He’s Even Better. (2013) - Tomte
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2013/12/02/aldi_grocery_store_best_in_america_related_to_trader_joe_s.html
======
zaphod4prez
This is an ad for Aldi's.

1\. Why is it published in Slate 2\. Why is it on HN? How is this related to
tech or... anything?

------
dannykwells
I mean I don't know. Does Aldi have the completely sick proprietary snack
selection?

